# Killing common bermuda in St.Augustine grass



## Lem855 (Mar 24, 2021)

Is it possible to kill common bermuda from St. Augustine grass? If so what's the best time of year to do this and chemical's used if possible?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

There's a few of us trying to fight the Bermuda in St. Augustine. Here's my thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=25257

I'll add fungicide to my experiment this year and then try sethoxydim later if I don't get hammered by fungus again.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Lem855 said:


> Is it possible to kill common bermuda from St. Augustine grass? If so what's the best time of year to do this and chemical's used if possible?


I tried I lost. Switched everything to Bermuda and killed the st Augustine. Is it possible yes, but it takes the perfect yard to accomplish.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

We are Bermuda... resistance is futile.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Haha! Yes, that's probably the best answer for everyone except mad scientists. Maybe I'll also try a shade experiment this year.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

I really think the provista is the way to go. It really seems to be the only way IMHO. Watched LCN hose it down with roundup and the Bermuda was torched, but the st Aug was just fine.

I'm going to take granular granular propiconazole and layer it on with a rake in a small area just as an extreme test to see what happens.

@CenlaLowell thanks for the update, was thinking about trying that atrazine/ethofumesate mix as well this year, but if it didn't work for you then I'll go ahead and pass on it.

@ionicatoms yeah I tried the 18% sethoxydim but it didn't seem to do much at all to the Bermuda. I'll take another look at the area tomorrow, but last I saw, the Bermuda was still good to go as was my st. Aug. It possible the sethoxy is more of a growth stunter. Also had bad fungus last year too, will be gittt the turf heavy with manganese this year in hope of some resistance. I will say though that sethoxydim 18% is awesome on stink weed / skunk vine.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Good luck. Substantial uphill battle. You may try either learning to love Bermuda, or kill everything and start over.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

My neighbor told me his lawn guy told him the best way to get rid of bermuda is to move. Ha


----------

